# Windshield & Grab Rail



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I love my grab rail around my windshield. You'll be sorry after you take it off. So when a Contender comes by while anchored what you gonna grab the windshield


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

My action craft didn’t have one. There were a lot of times I wish I had a grab rail. It also had no windshield. 

My new boat came with a big windshield and a grab bar. The grab bar was right in my line of sight. It was a pain in the ass. So I took it off. I got a better field of view and it looks much better. Kicker here is I also have two grab handles still on the console and my leaning post has ample room to grab onto if needed. 

What type of boat is it? Chances are is the rail is stronger than you think.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I also hate that my grab bar is right in my line of sight. 
I've thought many times of taking it off, but I almost always touch it when I walk the gunnels. One day I'll need it, so it will stay.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

My boat is a Mako 18 LTS and I'm sure it's plenty strong. The tubing is small in diameter and it's just looks weakish to me. Since my wife likes to fish with me it will more than likely stay. I like the clean look of no windshield and grab rail but I'm still in the decision making process. If I remove the grab rail I will add some low profile handles of some sort and mine is in my line of sight unless I am standing to drive (which I don't always want to do). Appreciate the opinions for sure. Thanks


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Windshield and grab bar on my Action Craft nice to have the windshield when it's raining sideways. Grab bar will also stay nice to hold on to when running in rough water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nope


Read this and couldn't help but LOL. Man of many words you are my friend. We definitely need to get together one day and get after some fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought about having a grab rail fabbed up with 4-6 cup holders welded on it to hold my 64oz Big Gulps while I’m soaking cut bait and eating a sammich but naa. 
Really though, the Maverick had a windshield on the console when I bought it and it was the first thing to come off. I can see having one on a boat that you plan on running in the rain at 60mph but on a 30mph skiff? Naa


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Do it. Just make sure you match the aluminum finish with the Bimini and swim ladder.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

My rig tops out at around 35mph and again I stand most of the time so I'm thinking they're not worth it. No bimini for me, can't stand those. Swim/wading ladder maybe so in the future. We do use the boat for just putting around the lakes on occasion too. We don't have sand bars where I reside so it's anchor and jump out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mostly joking. I say keep it simple. I like simple.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Whomever is sitting in front of me is my windshield. Vote for no windshield


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mostly joking. I say keep it simple. I like simple.


Right there with you. After having this boat for just over a year, I'm ready to make a few changes and make it really mine. Now if the motor keeps shitting the bed I'm going to either take the hit and trade it or sink it.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've got a windshield and rail on my CS. I'm not very agile (old and fat) I don't have much room to get around the console, and the rails make it a lot safer. I like my grab bar and wind shield.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you all for your thoughts & opinions. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chad Cohn said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts & opinions. Decisions, decisions.


Put a T-top on it and go all out


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Put a T-top on it and go all out


He is working on a t-top/ tower at the moment. It will be a Chad bro dream.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

T-top will go on the bay boat that the Warden wants. Although I saw a t-top on one the same size a few weeks ago. Looked really really funny. Only thing I am adding right now is a pedestal mount for the rear deck so the warden or the man-child have somewhere to sit while fishing on the lake.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chad Cohn said:


> T-top will go on the bay boat that the Warden wants. Although I saw a t-top on one the same size a few weeks ago. Looked really really funny. Only thing I am adding right now is a pedestal mount for the rear deck so the warden or the man-child have someone to sit while fishing on the lake.


The Warden! Haha
Yeah T tops are ok on big bay boats but on smaller boats you’ll get tired of hitting it with rods. That small square of shade is kind of ridiculous especially when it is only functional as shade for 2-3 hours a day when the sun is over head.


----------

